# Knife sharpening systems



## jbobb1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Do any of you guys and gals use any type of knife sharpening system, like the Wicked Edge or TSPROF. Been wanting to invest in one, but would like to hear from someone here if possible.

Jim


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Apr 24, 2021)

I find manually sharpening my blades very zen and centering...that is the most hippiest thing I have EVER said. It's time consuming but enjoyable. Before I through out my experiences with different products and my hands down favorite, are you sold on a powered unit as the one you are asking about?


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 24, 2021)

These systems are manual. Due to me not being very good at describing things, if you were to look these up on YouTube, you'll see how they operate.
I used to (try) sharpen by hand, but never got very good at it. I have gotten a few request to sharpen knives, so I thought about making the investment.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 24, 2021)

I usually just sharpen with a file and hone or quickly on the grinder. Inherited a Craftsman like this 








						Sears Craftsman Home Sharpener Wet Stone Blade Knife 919071   | eBay
					

Condition see photos.



					www.ebay.com
				



which works well. Been going to make my own rendition of a Edgepro




__





						Edge Pro Knife Sharpeners - The Best Sharpening System for Knives
					

Experience the convenience and power of Edge Pro knife sharpeners. Our hand sharpening system for knives is the ultimate way to get precise, fast results.




					www.edgeproinc.com
				



But haven't got to it yet. More ways to skin a cat!
Aaron


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 24, 2021)

Lansky is by far the best i have tried
croc-sticks are great too
as a matter of fact i have lansky's version of crock-sticks


here are their crock-sticks


----------



## mikey (Apr 24, 2021)

I use the Razor Sharp system and it works for me. I can sharpen lathe tools just fine but I totally suck at sharpening knives on stones, and I have some really good stones. 

@darkzero uses the Wicked Sharp system. Hopefully he will be along to comment.


----------



## KevinM (Apr 24, 2021)

I used to think that I was good at freehand sharpening until I bought the Lansky system mentioned by Ulma Doctor.  Simple, easy and fast. It will hone a lasting edge that will easily shave and can shave fingerprint ridges off even when using the steepest bevel angle (30 degrees).


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Apr 24, 2021)

This type (stone size and grits vary according to how much you want to spend.) This has blown away ANYTHING I have used. I'll be honest, my Lansky kit is clunky, can scratch the surface of some of my blade if something isn't put in there to protect surface and all round, was never impressed. I can fold a sheet of paper into a tube and it will still slice like a razor. Super happy. Even the biggest version I found was under $70, you could try the $30 version and see what you think. I was skeptical because of price but this is one of those massed produced Chinese things.
Sharpening System


----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2021)

I have the Wicked Edge & I absolutely love it. My buddy who is a big knife nut & who was the one that got me into knives used the Lansky (diamond version) for a long time. He finally upgraded to the Wicked Edge some years ago. I'm not familiar with all the new systems on the market today. The Edge Pro was the other popular sharpener on the market back then.

My WE may look different than what's offered today. I got the Wicked Edge when they were still fairly new & I got it for cheap. As the years went by & they made improvements, everytime I called them to buy the new upgraded parts, they gave em to me for free telling me it was covered under warranty. They are great people that stand behind their products.

Anyways, it is a nice system but these days it's pretty expensive with all the bells & whistles. I actually just got done sharpening a bunch of new kitchen knives for my buddy.







If I take the time to go through all the grits, then to the leather & balsa strops I can get a razor sharp mirror edge. I use mine mostly to sharpen pocket knives. A few more that I did for friends.








I also have a Work Sharp but the Ken Onion Edition. I use it for big knives that are too big for the WE. I don't use it much except for when that one friend decides to buy another machete or sword or whatever and asks me to sharpen them. I use the blade grinding attachment, makes it like a mini belt sander. I've never used the stock attachment & have no idea how it performs. I won't try sharpening any of my own pocket knives with this one though. I think of the Work Sharp like the Drill Doctor of knife sharpeners. Well probably cause it's made by Darex too.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 24, 2021)

The WE is a bit pricey, but I'm sure I would put it to good use. Hearing your opinion is swaying their direction. I have the Edge Pro, but don't like it at all.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Do you recommend both leather and balsa strops?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2021)

I would say that depends on what level of blade edge you want to achieve. I use 14 & 10 micron paste with the leather strops followed by 5 & 3.5 micron paste with the balsa strops. I don't always finish with the 5 & 3.5 micron though depending on knife being sharpened. And for kitchen knives I don't really even bother. I just strop a bit with the leather & 14 micron just to remove any micro burr that might be left behind.

I've been using that strop setup for years so there may possibly be newer different stropping options available today.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 24, 2021)

There are a lot of options, but I don't want to get carried a way. Sounds like you have it down, so I'll follow your process.
Only thing I ever used was a tig torch nozzle and the back of my belt.
Thanks.


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 24, 2021)

I have not tried the Lansky, I have the Spyderco Tri-Angle kit and it works very well for me. 

Spyderco Tri-Angle Sharpmaker with Safety Rods, Instructional DVD, Two Premium Alumina Ceramic Stone Sets for Blade Repair and Professional-Grade Finishing - 204MF https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Q9C4AE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_W3WCAC9JCN0WXJQ223X2


----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2021)

Haha! A belt does work good though!

Yes there are a lot of options & it can add up in price quick. But the great thing is you can add stuff on later on as you see fit. Heck when I first got the WE, the 800-1000 diamond grit stones weren't even out yet. Strops didn't come out until years later.

I have blank blocks with aluminum backing that I attach 1500 & 2000 grit sand paper to. I use these after the 1000 diamond & before I move to the strops. And for some knives this is what I finish off at (I always do at least a quick final strop though). These are what essentially helps me get the mirror polish when I want. I do believe there are fine grit option stones for in between 1000 diamond and stropping now. But I'm cheap & the fine sandpaper works for me.

If you find yourself reprofiling blades a lot, pick up the 50-80 grit diamonds. They are really corse but sometimes it takes for ever to reprofile starting with the 100 grit & they are worth it. I didn't have them for the longest time. This reminds me that I need to replace my 100/200 & 800/1000 stones soon.


----------



## Hozzie (Apr 24, 2021)

I have a KME.  It does great for what I do.  The WE is the best, but pricey.  The KME isn’t “cheap” once you get the extra strops, etc but not terrible either.   Similar in concept but only used one strop and you flip the blade.  It’s easy to use. 





__





						KME Precision Knife and Broadhead Sharpeners
					





					www.kmesharp.com


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 25, 2021)

I use a mini belt like the one shown a few pictures up, only not as fancy, very cheap and inferior chinese from ebay. However it works for sharpening my kitchen knives, these are the only knives I have, I then finish them on a steel that my local butcher got for me. Not sure if they would be good enough to shave with but they will cut paper, and finely slice tomatoes and other soft foods.


----------



## homebrewed (Apr 25, 2021)

I used the Lansky system for a long time but eventually didn't like it because the stones are pretty narrow and easy to rock so only the edge of the stone contacts the knife.  It seemed to me that the resultant much higher pressure/area caused almost instant dulling.  Smiths has a similar system but the diamond stones are wider and far more resistant to rocking.  I used it a lot as well.

I eventually made my own sharpener, basically a variation on the Edge Pro.  I bought a set of their stones, but it's pretty easy to make holders for other types.  In addition to that, I got a leather strop for the final edge.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 25, 2021)

jbobb1 said:


> Do any of you guys and gals use any type of knife sharpening system, like the Wicked Edge or TSPROF. Been wanting to invest in one, but would like to hear from someone here if possible.
> 
> Jim


I like to take out nicks with a diamond stone and then sharpen free hand with a 2x72 belt grinder, 80 grit,then 220 and 600.


----------

